# 16 gauge stoeger over/under shotgun



## Palmetto Sharpshooter (Oct 3, 2007)

Anybody on here who likes the 16 gauge stoeger over/under shotgun? I'm thinking about getting one. How is the recoil?

I see some for sale online for $300. Is this a good shotgun for the price?


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

For the Money and if you don't do a lot of shooting it's Ok , on the other hand i owned 2 Stoeger shotguns 12ga and i had to get rid of them in 2 weeks ...(definatley not made to pump a lot of rounds through it)


----------



## lundq (Feb 21, 2005)

hang man said:


> i owned 2 Stoeger shotguns 12ga and i had to get rid of them in 2 weeks ...(definatley not made to pump a lot of rounds through it)


Either you put a LOT of rounds through those guns in 2 weeks or they are a real piece of %$#*


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

lundq said:


> hang man said:
> 
> 
> > i owned 2 Stoeger shotguns 12ga and i had to get rid of them in 2 weeks ...(definatley not made to pump a lot of rounds through it)
> ...


BINGO :eyeroll:


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

They are not a p.o.s. I own a Condor and a 2000. Neither has had a malfunction of any kind since new. A lot of gun problems are owner-related, IMO. Some people have trouble with any mechanical device they touch. Guns require good owners, IMO.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have the 20ga Uplander and love it. If you do decide to get a Condor, get one with double triggers. :wink:


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I own a stoeger 12 gauge I have had it for the last 13 years and it is a great gun. I beat the heck out of it shot thousands of rounds through it and I have never had a problem. If its raining, snowing, or both thats my go to gun. I dont think you can go wrong with one of those guns.


----------

